# 2001 Nissan Maxima makes noise during startup??



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

My Nissan Maxima had a new belt put on it about 8 months ago. Of recent (last week) each day I started the car (or restarted after perhaps 6 hours), I would hear a slipping or grinding sound (not a squeak sound) after the car started.

I cannot really tell where it is exactly coming from except it is around the belt area. Could not duplicate for mechanic as I did not want to wait 6 hours so I had them tighten the belt. 

Waited 1/2 day and restarted and same sound occurred. The car has no trouble starting at all. Nor restarting.

I always did have the air conditioning (/heater) set to be on when I start it so perhaps there is some component being stressed there. Will try in morning with unit off. 

Not sure if there is a separate belt for the compressor or any bearing the belt runs through for the ac/heater.

Any other ideas? Sounds almost like a grinding sound for about 5 seconds that then disappears. A?C is fine, no warning lights, gunning engine or normal/hwy driving cannot reproduce sound.

Thanks for any ideas.

Sincerely
Peter


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

Well i know my max did that for a while and me and my buddy (mymec) could not find it for the life of us and the same it was a griding noise but of course the day my son get's his learner's permit and i let him drive well the noise stoped for ever only after my a/c pump caught fire and me and my 2 son's had to put snow on the motor and wait then i went to start it 20min later and well it was seized i thought the motor was blown cause it would not turn over at all so i had to cut the belt so it would start so i could get it to my buddy and well they dont even make a belt for the maxima without a/c so we took a subaru belt and turned the tensoner pully up side (pushing up insted of down) well that is in january and well it still holding but because it's not the right belt some times when i start it up it squeel's for 3min or if i put in gear then it stops but i can live with that reason 1 don't have $700 for new a/c pump and 2 well u get a little more power cause well 1 less pully it has to be driving.


----------

